# Lost creek?



## ryanmfmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

Anybody fished this through the ice this year? Had a really slow night. What should I be using?


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been up there the past two Saturdays. We did good the first day and slower on the second trip. Mornings have been better for us and all we have talked to on the ice. We have been fishing right off the bottom using simple green jigs with wax worms. But again, last Saturday was much slower for us.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Caught about 15 fish Sat. A few bigger ones got off at the hole. Fished in 50 ft of water. Go to Big Fish Tackle for more reports. 2 of us took our limit of under 15 inchers.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Lost creek*

If you enjoy Walmart you will enjoy Lost Creek on a weekend. It is shoulder to shoulder and no one cares about the fisherman next to them. I will not go on a weekend again.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol. That's how it is everywhere on the weekend especially with this obscene sunny weather we've been having. I'm praying for some cloudy weather. That'll turn the fishing on and the crowds off.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

riptheirlips said:


> If you enjoy Walmart you will enjoy Lost Creek on a weekend. It is shoulder to shoulder and no one cares about the fisherman next to them. I will not go on a weekend again.


I noticed most people were next to the dam. Closet group to us was over 100 yards away. We fished about 1/4 mile away from dam. Our experience was the opposite of yours.


----------



## ryanmfmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

We walked out quite a ways. Wasn't on the weekend it was a Thursday. Just never fished here before.


----------

